# pas de son pour les .avi



## vins151 (3 Mars 2007)

salut, je suis nouveau sous mac,
J'ai un G3 à 400mghtz avec 192 de ram sous OS 9.2.2
et j'ai un probleme avec les divx, je n'arrive pas a avoir le son des .avi
j'utilise quicktime 5.0.2 et j'ai le son des mpeg
tout ce que je sais sur les pc m'est completement inutile et je suis completement perdu...

merci d'avance


----------



## zebulon35 (3 Mars 2007)

vins151 a dit:


> salut, je suis nouveau sous mac,
> J'ai un G3 &#224; 400mghtz avec 192 de ram sous OS 9.2.2
> et j'ai un probleme avec les divx, je n'arrive pas a avoir le son des .avi
> j'utilise quicktime 5.0.2 et j'ai le son des mpeg
> ...



*il faut ajouter &#224; quicktime des "codec" *

*1-solution 1*
voir ici:
http://trac.cod3r.com/a52codec/
dans le paragraphe "download": lien pour chargement des codec

*Major Features*

Multi-channel decoding of AC3 audio (can do full 5.1 decoding).
Implemented as a core-audio component so it is available to both Quicktime and Core Audio components.
Includes an AC3 importer so QuickTime can read .ac3 files directly.
Includes a preferences file to enable or disable dobly surround encoding as well as dynamic range compression.
Version history is available at ChangeLog

Using this Codec

*Installing this component is rather simple.*

If you wish to to be available to all users on the system, simply copy A52Codec.component to /Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components and AC3MovieImport.component to /Library/QuickTime.


Quit any open Quicktime applications, (including FrontRow) you wish to use this component and relaunch them.


*2-solution 2*
t&#233;l&#233;charger le couteau suisse de la vid&#233;o pour mac: p&#233;rian
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/video/perian.html


ou une combinaison des deux solutions
et &#231;&#224; marche


----------



## Invité (3 Mars 2007)

Malheureusement les deux liens proposés sont pour OsX !


----------



## guytantakul (3 Mars 2007)

Essaie celui-là... Des fois c'est bon 

http://www.3ivx.com/download/macos.html


----------



## badvallu (4 Mars 2007)

vins151 a dit:


> salut, je suis nouveau sous mac,
> J'ai un G3 à 400mghtz avec 192 de ram sous OS 9.2.2
> et j'ai un probleme avec les divx, je n'arrive pas a avoir le son des .avi
> j'utilise quicktime 5.0.2 et j'ai le son des mpeg
> ...



Alors déjà il faut installer la dernière version de Quicktime disponible sous os9. C'est-à-dire la 6 que l'on peut trouver ici: http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/quicktime603formac.html
Et ensuite télécharger ce codec http://www.3ivx.com/download/macos.html
Et ensuite ce codec http://www.divx.com/divx/mac/pre10.3.9.php
Et ensuite prier très fort que le codec son de ce divx en .avi ne soit pas wma caca.

Et voilà.


----------



## vins151 (5 Mars 2007)

merci bien pour toute cette aide,
mais y ce passe rien du tout quand j'essai d'installer QT6 et la page divx.com charge a l'infini sans jamais s'ouvrir. 
Du coup je croie que je vais tout formater ... et voir si ca marche un peu mieu

je vous remercie pour les liens et je reviendrai quand j'aurai fais des progres ou alors acheter un nveau mac (?y'a pas de point d'exlamation sur mon clavier????j'voulai finir avec).


----------



## apenspel (5 Mars 2007)

Si tu ne peux plus installer QuickTime et que tu n'as plus de point d'exclamation au clavier, ne t'&#233;tonne pas de ne pas pouvoir lire du DivX. C'est tout ton syst&#232;me qui est malade.

Avec plus de RAM et Panther, tu pourrais lire tes DivX tant que tu veux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2007)

vins151 a dit:


> (?y'a pas de point d'exlamation sur mon clavier????j'voulai finir avec).



La touche "8" au dessus du "U" et du "I"


----------



## vins151 (7 Mars 2007)

Tout vas mieu! 
 j'ai acheter une nouvelle lampe et maintenant je vois le !!!
j'ai aussi installé QT6 et depuis y'a le son nickel

cette conversation est donc fini et j'ai gagné une bonne poignée de point d'experience!!

mais ne vous inquietez pas, j'ai bien d'autres problemes...


----------



## nadia.net (1 Juin 2010)

zebulon35 a dit:


> *il faut ajouter à quicktime des "codec" *
> 
> *1-solution 1*
> voir ici:
> ...



merci, ça marche, des années que je passais systématiquement par vlc !!!


----------



## badvallu (29 Juillet 2010)

nadia.net a dit:


> merci, ça marche, des années que je passais systématiquement par vlc !!!



VLC?!, sur mac os 9? Je ne crois pas non. Le seul bon lecteur est Quicktime 6.


----------

